# Excessive Shedding



## bixa525 (Oct 31, 2010)

My Golden/Cocker mix is shedding really bad. Does anyone know of a good supplement that helps shedding? I am already giving him a product called Aller-G-3 which has fish oil, Vit. E, Vit.D, and Vit. A but it hasn't made much of a difference in the shedding.


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

What are you feeding?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Anything started now will help in the future but that old hair needs to come out now! 

My dogs' dead coats respond to different tools so I have one of almost everything. Cheap is the undercoat rake. It is shaped like a metal garden rake with tines at right angles to the handle on a straight bar. Or try combing with a metal flea comb if the coat isn't super thick but only use it after you brush and comb the coat well. 

I really like a warm bath and brushing and combing the dog dry. The slight friction of the damp hair pulls out the ready to go hair nicely and the warm water relaxes the follicles I think.


----------



## bixa525 (Oct 31, 2010)

He is being fed Innova grain free herring and salmon formula. Does anyone know if that furminator thing works?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It worked great on Sassy's short very dense double coat but not so well on Max's long not so dense double coat. Try the flea comb, it pulls out Max's coat really well. He doesn't blow coat and he never stops shedding but he sure looks better. Max is a spaniel mix, perhaps with aussie or border collie. The Mars Coat King works on Max's coat but it is really expensive too. Both the Furminator and MCK can cut coat and strip a dog naked if overused too.


----------



## bixa525 (Oct 31, 2010)

Are there any good supplements that help with shedding?


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes while the furminator is great you can over strip. A good rake or comb works great, getting the dead hair out is essential. Just do a little everyday.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

no there are no suppliments that work for shedding, ALL dogs shed you can't stop it. Some shed a lot and some shed very little Goldens are known for shedding quite a bit, A good diet (which it sounds like he's got) is all you can do, and Lots of regular grooming at home.


----------



## MindyLove (Nov 28, 2010)

Keechak said:


> no there are no suppliments that work for shedding, ALL dogs shed you can't stop it. Some shed a lot and some shed very little Goldens are known for shedding quite a bit, A good diet (which it sounds like he's got) is all you can do, and Lots of regular grooming at home.


I agree with Keechak, you can't really stop shedding. It's a natural process. There are plenty of things that would improve the quality, shine and health of your dogs coat; but nothing will stop the shedding other than shaving the dog bald! Which I don't reccommend! If there were an actual medical problem that was causing your dog to lose hair unnaturally (you would notice bald patches), than it's a different story. Another instance would be "Mange", you would see the dog most likely chomping away at their coat and causing baldness/bleeding.

There are however, lots of neat grooming tools that can help eliminate the amount of hair that ends up all over you and your house! Regular brushing is good, with my Beagle (SHEDS HORRIBLY!) I brush daily. Every single day! I use a fine tooth fur comb with back and forth motions that helps bring up the loose hairs, and than a little mitt type device I bought at Walmart acts almost like a magnet when I run it over her at the end of the process. There's also lots of gadgets to remove pet hair from your furniture, and of course the good old sticky rollers (I go through like five a week!) to get the hair off your clothes.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I can't vouch for this personally yet, but the Essential 6 Spot On is supposed to help reduce shedding, if you use it correctly and consistently. However, a certain amount of shedding is pretty much just part of owning a dog!


----------

